# Hilfe benötigt Samsung R40Plus mit Vista lüfter zu laut



## B-rabbit1984 (4. Juni 2009)

*Hilfe benötigt Samsung R40Plus mit Vista lüfter zu laut*

HAy leute habe das Samsung R40Plus mit Vista 
mich stört das man den lüfter sehr hört 
es gibts ne Funktion wo man den Lüfter auf Silent Mode machen kann aber es bring nur kurze zeit was .
Der CPU wir auch immer so um die 60°C warm das is doch net normal,
meine frau hat das gleine Notebook  bloß ohne das Plus aber sind gleiche komponenten sind verbaut und bei ihr wird der CPU nie so warm und man hört den garnicht mal .
An was könnte es den liegen?
Is der CPU defekt oder lüfter ?
WAs mir noch aufgefallen ist Everest zeigt mir an das der graka um 20% OC ist warum das bekomme ihn auch nicht auf orginal takt zurück


Ihr noch die Technischendaten:
Modell / ProzessorIntel® Core™ Duo Prozessor T2250 1,73 GHz 533 MHz FSB 1 MB Cache                                                                    BetriebssystemOriginal Windows Vista® Home Premium. Für professionelles Arbeiten empfehlen wir ein Upgrade auf original Windows Vista® Business. Entsprechende Modelle mit vorinstalliertem original Windows Vista® Business finden Sie auch in unserem Geschäftskundenbereich.                                                                    Wiederherstellungs-CDDie Wiederherstellungs-CD ist nur nutzbar in Verbindung mit dem gekauften System.                                                                    ChipsatzATI RC410ME                                                                    BesonderheitenMicrosoft® Office 2007 Testversion, Protect-o-Edge©-Gehäuse, Samsung Recovery Solution II                                                    
                                   Speicher                                                        Hauptspeicher2o48MB                                                                    Speichertyp(677 MHz), DDR2 SODIMM                                                                    Aufteilung Hauptspeicher2 x 1024 MB                                                                    Hauptspeicher mit Aufrüstungmax. 2048 MB                                                                    Anzahl vergoldeter SODIMMs Sockel2                                                                    Module256 MB, 512 MB, 1024 MB                                                                    Aufrüstungoptional erhältlich                                                    
                                   Display                                                        Display15,4 Zoll WXGA SuperBright© Hochglanz LCD-Display                                                                    Auflösung1280 x 800 Pixel                                                                    Helligkeit200 cd/m² (max.)                                                    
                                   Grafik                                                        GrafikkarteATI Radeon Express 1250M                                                                    Grafikspeicher128 MB bis 256 MB shared                                                     
                                   Maximale Auflösung extern                                                        Auflösung2048 x 1536 Pixel True Color                                                                    Bildwiederholfrequenz75 Hz                                                                    BesonderheitenIm Simultanbetrieb kann das Notebook sowohl mit seinem eingebauten LCD-Display als auch mit einem externen Bildschirm benutzt werden.                                                    
                                   Speichermedien                                                        HDD160 GB SATA Festplatte mit 5400 U./Min.                                                                    ODDDVD-Super-Multi Double Layer, 5x DVD-RAM, 8x DVD±R 2.4x DVD+R DL, 4x DVD±RW, 24x CD-R, 10x CD-RW, 8x DVD, 24x CD ist fest integriert                                                    
                                   Kommunikation                                                        Netzwerk10/100 Ethernet UTP                                                                    Modem56 Kbps/V.92 onboard                                                                    WirelessWireless Network Connection 802.11a/b/g für kabellose Netzwerke                                                    
                                   Audio                                                        AudioHD Audio Codec, ALC262, 2 Stereo-Lautsprecher x 2 Watt pro Kanal                                                    
                                   Tastatur                                                        Typergonomische Tastatur mit Handballenauflage                                                    
                                   Zeigereinheit                                                        ZeigereinheitTouch Pad mit zwei Tasten                                                    
                                   Power                                                        NetzteilWechselstromadapter mit automatischer Spannungserkennung von 100 bis 240 Volt für weltweiten Einsatz.                                                                    Standardakku6 Zellen Smart-Li-Ionen 44,40 Wh (* Die angegebenen Akku-Laufzeiten sind die maximal gemessenen Werte. Verwendete Benchmark-Software ist Battery Mark 4.01.)                                                                    Akku-Laufzeit *bis zu 3 Std., LED Akku-Zustandsanzeige                                                                    Akku-Ladezeit2 Std. ON / 2 Std. OFF                                                                    Hochleistungsakkuoptional: 9 Zellen Smart-Li-Ionen 86,58 Wh (* Die angegebenen Akku-Laufzeiten sind die maximal gemessenen Werte. Verwendete Benchmark-Software ist Battery Mark 4.01.)                                                                    Akku-Laufzeit *bis zu 6 Std., LED Akku-Zustandsanzeige                                                                    Akku-Ladezeit3 Std. ON / 2 Std. OFF                                                    
                                   Anschlüsse                                                        USB4 x USB 2.0 Schnittstellen                                                                    Kopfhörer / Mikrofon1 x Kopfhörer, 1 x Mikrofoneingang                                                                    VGA / TV Out1 x VGA, 1 x S-VHS                                                                    Modem / Netzwerk1 x RJ-11 (Modem), 1 x RJ-45 (Netzwerk)                                                                    Multi Memory KartenslotMemory Stick™ Pro Leser, SD Card Memory Leser, XD, MMC                                                                    PCMCIA Kartenslot1 x PCMCIA Type II (Ricoh R5C843)                                                    
                                   Maße und Gewicht                                                        Maße Gehäuse (H x B x T)26,1 ~ 38,5 x 360 x 264,5 mm                                                                    Gewicht2700 g                                                    
                                   Sicherheitsfunktionen                                                        SicherheitsfunktionenKensington Lock Slot                                                    
                                   Software vorinstalliert                                                        MultimediaCyberlink DVD Solution, Play AVStation                                                                    Sicherheit & DatenschutzMcAfee Virus Scan, Samsung Recovery Solution II, Samsung MagicDoctor                                                                    HilfsprogrammeEasy Battery Manager, Easy Button Manager, Easy Display Manager, Easy Network Manager, Easy SpeedUp Manager, Samsung Update Plus                                                                    



Währe nett wenn man mir helfen könnte verzweifel schon

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt Samsung R40Plus mit Vista lüfter zu laut*

wie alt is das NBook denn? bekommt es von unten genug luft? vlt. stell mal die energieoptionen auf "ausgewogen" oder so.

und schau mal nach neuen treibern bei samsung.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt Samsung R40Plus mit Vista lüfter zu laut*

Das Book is 2 Jahre alt neue treiber sind  drauf ,
luft bekommt es auch jut.
könnte der lüfter defekt sein oder der CPU?


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt Samsung R40Plus mit Vista lüfter zu laut*

Die CPU ist ganz sicher nicht defekt
Sonst könntest du garnichts sehen...
Wel zum Bild dastellen brauch der Pc eine Grafikkarte, einen Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher und ein Mainbord 
Vielleicht ist der Lüfter kaputt...
Oder es ist ein Lüfter ausgefallen und deswegen stellt sich der andere automatisch auf 100% Power, weil es zu warm wird...
Das ist wie bei der Playstation 3.
Ich hab die hier bei mir im Schrank stehen und wenn die Glastür vom Schrank zu ist und ich zock dann geht nach 30 Minuten der Lüfter an und ich denk meine Mutter saugt unten. 
Also ich denke das ein Lüfter ausgefallen ist...
MfG; Tom


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt Samsung R40Plus mit Vista lüfter zu laut*

ok thx für antwort werde eh bald auseinander bauen weil ich ein andern cpu rein hauen möchte dann kann ich mal prufn ob der lüfter richtig geht

übrigends hat das Book nicht nur ein lüfter?


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt Samsung R40Plus mit Vista lüfter zu laut*

Weiß ich nicht...?
Aber weißt du wie man ein Notebook auseinanderbaut ? 
Weil dann ist die Garantie weg...! 
Sonst wäre es nicht zu empfehlen das Notebook auseinander zu bauen !


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt Samsung R40Plus mit Vista lüfter zu laut*

wie man auseinander baut weiß ich bei den model nicht richtig
nur bei acer und gericom mal gemacht bei den samsung r40 plus noch nicht wirklick habe mal paar schrauben entfernt werde es aber nochmal machen in ganz ruhe wird ja nicht schwer sei


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt Samsung R40Plus mit Vista lüfter zu laut*

weiß keiner sonst noch nen rat bin mit jeder hilfe zufrieden

mfg


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt Samsung R40Plus mit Vista lüfter zu laut*

Gucken ob er alle Lüfter erkennt und vorher schlau machen wieviele Lüfter in dem Pc sind ! 
MfG, Tom

Sonst wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, einschicken


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt Samsung R40Plus mit Vista lüfter zu laut*

HAy hatte mein book auseinander gebaut war viel staubdrin aber mit dem lüfter problem hat sich nichts geändert schade ist eigentlich nen schönes book wer noch nen rat weiß immer her damit

mfg


----------



## crass (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt Samsung R40Plus mit Vista lüfter zu laut*

reinigen und wlp erneuern, bringt vll etwas..


----------

